# Downrigger Questions



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I've seen several boats heading out offshore with downriggers mounted but my experience with them is at absolute zero. Does anyone here use them and if so, would you consider them a must-have? What fish do you typically target or is it whatever fish is marking?


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

For King mako and wahoo live bait trolling its a must have. You can also get Ajs, snappers and groupers if you are trolling around wrecks.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it a must for me? Yes....especially to cover the water column for kings or wahoo. You can use them with the lead ball or with a large planer (I prefer the planer). If you use the lead ball, you can use two clips - again for more water column coverage. It's just part of being prepared for all opportunities....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*downrigger*

they are a must for light tackle live bait fisihng


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Do you guys use electric or will manual retrieval suffice?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use manual downriggers b/c I don't use them all the time. I also use the mount that fits in the rod holder. No problems after 4 years. Wahoo, Tuna, King Fish, and more have been caught on the downrigger baits.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

I am thinking about trolling with downriggers this spring. At what depth do you start to use them. Do you wait until you have 40 to 50" to start? Is it as simple as seeing what depth the fish are at and setting the downrigger to that? For kings would you set it at about 15' below the surface. Planning on trying a slow troll with live baits maybe out 7-8 miles for kings.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes you can watch the fishfinder and look for big balls of bait around the wrecks. I use an inline release clip, Blacks Release Clip, about 3' to 5' above the ball. This way you can leave the ball in the water when rigging. Twist the line about 5 times before putting it in the release clip.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> Twist the line about 5 times before putting it in the release clip.


Hey Ocean Master, what do you mean by this?

You mean make a couple of small loops to thicken what you are putting in the clip so it holds better/more friction? 

I have the clips with two rubber pads that push together. Have definitely had issues with smaller diameter line slipping out if you dont put in far enough forward in the pads.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes - that's what he means...put a few twists using your finger


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I use manual cannon downriggers. A little tip that has worked really well for me is I put an extra mount on the front deck that I use for dropping down a chum bag near the ball when I'm wreck fishing. It really helps bring the fish to your bait...


----------

